# No Go For Show =[



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, that's disappointing.....hope her blood work comes back okay!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry you will have to miss out on this one, I suggest online entry for shows whenever it is possible, you find out right away if you got in.

Do you know if you are going to Winona or not for sure? I have been considering it, but don't really wanna show on hard packed dirt even though we always train outdoors. I don't know how Rivet will respond to indoors dirt.

I hope her bloodwork comes back normal.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, that is disappointing  

But I hope her bloodwork comes back good


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah I'm kinda bummed about it all and would've done online entry if they accepted it. But Susan: I'm really considering going. If we work hard the next few weeks I think we could do well. I'd be doing novice a and its not like we already train outdoors so I have no problem with that.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

When do entries close? I still need to decide too. I would only be showing Rivet. The part I am worried about is if the arena is hot, since I don't handle heat well.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I hate when that happens! I understand that in some instances they don't know if you'll get in until after they close - if it is hosted by a specialty club and you have a different breed or if they put a priority on regular classes and you entered a nonregular. But otherwise, they should be figuring that stuff out as entries come in and let you know immediately if you don't get in. 

Once a couple of years ago I had entered a trial the week after the premium came out. With less than a week until the trial I still had not gotten my judging schedule in although other people had. So I emailed the trial secretary and she told me I hadn't gotten in and they were mailing back my check. I didn't even get it until after the trial was over. Thank goodness I decided to check with the club and didn't just drive over assuming I was in! I really see no reason why they could not have informed me sooner.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Once a couple of years ago I had entered a trial the week after the premium came out. With less than a week until the trial I still had not gotten my judging schedule in although other people had. So I emailed the trial secretary and she told me I hadn't gotten in and they were mailing back my check. I didn't even get it until after the trial was over. Thank goodness I decided to check with the club and didn't just drive over assuming I was in! I really see no reason why they could not have informed me sooner.


That would really be annoying!! Good thing you did check!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stretchdrive said:


> When do entries close? I still need to decide too. I would only be showing Rivet. The part I am worried about is if the arena is hot, since I don't handle heat well.


I think they close next week Wednesday if I'm correct! I guess I'm going  I'm bringing a fan for her and a shammy towel that'll be soaked in ice water, we're coming prepared! =] 

..now I just gotta scrape up the money for the entry fees lol! :


----------

